# Septic smell in house strong in basement



## Ruggeri5054 (11 mo ago)

So, septic system inspected fine a year ago when we bought, no smell until recently, cleaned my efluent filter as normal, tanks have been cleaned in the last year, recently there has been a strong odor of septic smell. I changed the toilet seals to see if that was the issue, all sinks and toilets run daily so the traps are fine, poured water in the floor drain in basement, tripple checked both septic tanks and appeared normal, yet i have a smell outside and inside, any ideas???

it is a two tank system with a leech field, no aerator and no basement plumbing


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Did you ask your master? I refer all septic issues to my preferred excavation company. As a professional, I’m surprised you need to ask that in a public forum. I hope you’re just a first year apprentice.

An intro is required to post here. Please follow forum rules.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Try eating more fiber, less protein.


----------

